# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bento, nghệ thuật cơm hộp Nhật Bản - am thuc Nhat Ban

## lehniemtin

*Xuất hiện  từ thời Kamakura năm 1185 cho đến nay, cơm hộp Bento được người dân  Nhật Bản rất ưa chuộng, kể cả trẻ con lẫn người lớn. Bento xuất hiện ở  các nhà ga, bến xe buýt, trường học, công sở, các chuyến đi picnic du  lịch, hay thậm chí là trong các bữa tiệc.                        * 




_Bento được người dân Nhật Bản rất ưa chuộng, kể cả trẻ con lẫn người lớn_

Vào  thời Kamakura năm 1185 khi nghệ thuật chiên gạo hoshi-li phát triển thì  gạo thường được đựng trong chiếc túi nhỏ cho đến năm 1568, những hộp  sơn mài bằng gỗ đựng cơm được sản xuất. Thế là Bento ra đời và trở nên  phổ biến, nhất là trong lễ hội Hanami (lễ hội ngắm hoa anh đào). Sau  này, những hộp cơm bằng gỗ đắt tiền, những hộp kim loại được thay thế  bằng những hộp Bento nhựa với đủ màu sắc và hình dạng.


_Thành phần chủ yếu của một Bento được sắp xếp theo tỉ lệ 4:3:2:1_


Có  rất nhiều loại Bento với những mục đích sử dụng khác nhau. Kouraku được  dùng trong các buổi dã ngoại picnic, Kamameshi và Ekiben được bán tại  các nhà ga… cũng vì thế mà nguyên liệu các loại Bento không giống nhau.


Theo  truyền thống, thành phần chủ yếu của một Bento, nói như trong truyện  “Tottochan” là bao gồm cả “thức ăn trên rừng và dưới biển”, tức là gồm  có gạo, cá và thịt, rau xào hoặc nấu để ăn dặm và món tráng miệng (có  thể là hoa quả) được sắp xếp theo tỉ lệ 4:3:2:1 (4 phần cơm, 3 phần thịt  cá, 2 phần rau và 1 phần tráng miệng). 


_Bento bao gồm cả “thức ăn trên rừng và dưới biển”
_

Trong  một hộp bento tiêu biểu, một nửa là đựng cơm, nửa còn lại được đặt một  vài món ăn phụ được làm từ những nguyên liệu như rau, thịt, cá, và  trứng. Những món ăn này có rất nhiều hình dáng, và với trí tưởng tượng  vô hạn của con người, hộp bento có thể trở nên hấp dẫn hơn, ngộ nghĩnh  hơn, thậm chí là một tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Những món ăn phụ phổ biến nhất  là một số loại trứng chín, ví dụ như tamagoyaki (trứng tráng được cắt  theo hình dải, hoặc hình vuông, thường được thêm muối và đường), trứng  rán, trứng luộc, hay trứng tráng với nhiều thành phần khác nhau. Một  loại đồ ăn phụ của bento cũng rất được yêu thích là xúc xích. Những  người làm bento đôi khi còn tạo hình cho xúc xích để nó giống một con  bạch tuộc, hoặc những loài động vật khác, làm cho bữa trưa trở nên thú  vị hơn.


_Món cơm hộp Bento được người vợ chuẩn bị với tất cả  tình yêu và sự lãng mạn_ 


Một  loại bento phổ biến khác bao gồm cá nướng, thịt rán, bánh cá và rất  nhiều loại rau. Những loại rau này có thể bị xé tơi ra, luộc, hoặc hấp;  người thường thấy rau chín trong hộp bento hơn là rau tươi sống. Món  tráng miệng là một quả táo, hoặc quýt.



_Mỗi lần mở hộp cơm ra là một lần ngạc nhiên, thú vị
_
Một  nguyên liệu được yêu thích khác của bento là một quả mơ Nhật Bản, hay  umeboshi. Người ta tin rằng món ăn truyền thống này sẽ làm tăng mùi vị  của cơm, thường được đặt trên đỉnh của một ụ cơm, hoặc giữa một đĩa cơm  đầy.


_Cả thế giới được đưa vào hộp cơm bento_


Hộp  đựng cơm của người Nhật cũng được sản xuất khá đẹp và tinh xảo. Hộp  thường làm bằng sơn mài. Người làm bento, ví dụ như người mẹ chẳng hạn,  sẽ chuẩn bị hộp cơm giống như bà thường làm những món phụ cho bữa ăn  thường ngày của gia đình. Bà sẽ lựa chọn loại món ăn phù hợp nhất một  cách nhanh chóng và đặt chúng vào một phía của hộp bento. Thật vậy,  người mẹ thường tính toán để nấu bữa tối cho gia đình sao cho thừa lại  những món ngon để làm hộp bento cho hôm sau.



_Nếu bạn chuẩn bị càng đẹp và ngon mắt thì con bạn càng tự hào_

Bento  được các bà mẹ chuẩn bị mỗi sáng cho con mình đưa đến trường. Việc  chuẩn bị Bento khá cầu kỳ và nếu bạn chuẩn bị càng đẹp và ngon mắt thì  con bạn càng tự hào.


Món cơm hộp Bento  khi được người vợ chuẩn bị với tất cả tấm lòng, sẽ gửi gắm tình yêu, sự  lãng mạn và những cảm giác hạnh phúc nơi người chồng, còn được gọi là  “aisai bento” – món cơm do “vợ yêu” nấu. Có như vậy, dù là đi đến đâu  người đàn ông cũng luôn nhớ về hơi ấm của những hộp cơm gia đình.



_aisai bento” – món cơm do “vợ yêu” nấu
_
Cũng  có những cửa hàng bán Bento tại chỗ, chuyên giao Bento đến tận nơi, cho  nhân viên văn phòng, nhưng Bento phổ biến hơn tại các ga tàu điện hay  xe bus, dành cho những người đi tàu xe.


_Không chỉ ngon miệng mà bạn sẽ thấy cuộc sống thú vị hơn
_ 

Với người Nhật, một hộp cơm văn  phòng hay bữa trưa "cặp lồng" ở trường học cũng được chuẩn bị kỹ càng,  trau chuốt như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật vậy. Không chỉ ngon miệng mà còn  rất đẹp mắt và bạn sẽ thấy cuộc sống thú vị hơn.                       


Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Nhật Bản bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## lovetravel

Nhìn yêu thế này làm sao dám ăn

----------

